# Anemone ID help please



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Just bought this guy, did a bunch of random Google searches but no luck. Any ID help would be much appreciated.
















Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

First picture: never seen this before
2nd picture, the far reaching one on right looks like an aiptasia.


----------



## call_and_return (Jan 15, 2013)

Both pictures are of the same animal. I figured out what it is--Phyllodiscus semoni. It's potentially dangerous due to its venom, AKA Sea Wasp Anemone. 



Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------

